# Too Many Rep Points?



## Beaner (May 20, 2007)

i just gained 300 karma points in less than 2 days, is it just me or does this not seem fair??? don't get me wrong im not asking for neg rep but it seems like once you get 5-6 bars your giving out 50-60 rep points at once!!! I have only been a member for 2 months now and i have double the rep i had on overgrow after 4-5 years of learning and teaching. just seems to kinda cheepen it, i don't want to give mine away as much now, knowing i could be giving away an entire karma bar for something funny some guy said about fishstick moustrap peanutbutter.what do you all think?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

you are gonna get slammed now. you will be at 6 reds in 2 days.


----------



## Beaner (May 20, 2007)

why???????I guess i should just go with the flow huh? i would rather listen to your advice though, 4300 posts means a lot more to me than 700 karma points.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

it's all about research......


----------



## Beaner (May 20, 2007)

yes, suculent, tastey, mouthwatering, delicous, research. amen...


----------



## mogie (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like you were gang repped. They have support groups for that.


----------



## Beaner (May 20, 2007)

fuck! you were right as usuall fdd, my favrotist of online freinds, i have gained yet another 100 points at 4:20 in the frickin morning, though my drunken rants are quite carasmatic. how do you guys stay up this late???? you got time zones on me assholes.....


----------



## 420101 (May 20, 2007)

420101 is hold a aa for +rep for those of yous that feel you do.............i'd take the +rep np though =P~


----------



## abudsmoker (May 20, 2007)

mogie said:


> Sounds like you were gang repped. They have support groups for that.


 mogie you got the best punch lines!


----------



## abudsmoker (May 20, 2007)

just think in 3 more weeks FDD will be able to take a Noob and give 6 bars in one shot! 


Rep is a lighter side of the site, if we had gardening bars that would be better. Why i just said hello and allready i have 2000 extra points! Everytime i turned around someone was crying rep the negative rep that. 


Like i keep saying rep isn't gardening skill, Go im hurtin for some Rep


----------



## Stonerville (May 20, 2007)

i love a good gang Rep\. Give it to me


----------



## primeralives (May 20, 2007)

can you even give - rep anymore?? where do you do it? i only see "i approve comment", and what do the red boxes mean


----------



## kindprincess (May 20, 2007)

red boxes are super rep dots. they are worth twice what the black ones are. fdd is maxed.

and yes, the higher your rep, the more points you give each time you rep.

damn rep whores....


----------



## DoobsDay (May 20, 2007)

has anyone else gotten any reps that were blank? they werent a plus or neg just blank. wtf?


----------



## primeralives (May 20, 2007)

it dosent change your rep if they say + or - it all counts as + rep, theres no where to say anyting other than "i approve"


----------



## DoobsDay (May 20, 2007)

i know thats whats strange.


----------



## abudsmoker (May 20, 2007)

i think that has to do with the fact they are new or something.


----------



## morp (May 20, 2007)

Stonerville said:


> i love a good gang Rep\. Give it to me


 
lol, 29 posts, joined this month and his reps climbin a ladder to heaven!

reps more like gang colours than gardening skill.. someone should make a heirarchy.


----------



## Beaner (May 20, 2007)

yeah!!! i want neon green rep...


----------



## mogie (May 20, 2007)

Apparently nothing happens after you reach your 6th red square. 

I was expecting pot leaves of something for the next series. Now who called me a whore. I am not a whore I am a BITCH.


----------



## mogie (May 20, 2007)

If you do it again I am going to start throwing fdd's hash at you.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

i love beaners' subtle little way of asking for rep. lol


----------



## mogie (May 20, 2007)

No he wouldn't do that. Hehehehe


----------



## mogie (May 20, 2007)

Like the avatar fdd.


----------



## kindprincess (May 20, 2007)

heh, i got rep locked down; havent gotten a single rep for anything other than advice 

i'm just good like that. i am not a bitch, i am a whore....

wait, what? noooo, dammit.....


----------



## TheConstantGardner (May 20, 2007)

I'd like to take this time to inform you of poor poor growers who don't have many rep points. They strive day in and day out trying to make ends meet, share information, and lead a productive life. For just a few clicks a day, less clicks than it takes to exit a porn site, you can make one poor poor rep-less grower's dream come true. Imagine the smile on his face when he wakes up and sees a nice steaming bowl of rep points. Can you ignore their pained tears? I didn't think so. So, pick up that mouse and send points our way.

Here at the rep distribution center, we'll be glad to accept all of your rep points that you can afford to send. Once a month, for your participation, you'll receive a PM written by the receiver of the rep and occasionally a picture.

Do it today. Your help is needed.

Thank You


----------



## abudsmoker (May 20, 2007)

i need a Fix, help me


----------



## Beaner (May 20, 2007)

i would not complain if you threw his hash at me! go ahead do it!!! just tripple bag it first, lol.


----------



## morp (May 21, 2007)

nice new avatar mogie


----------



## Stonerville (May 21, 2007)

i hope i begin to count soon


----------



## Beaner (May 21, 2007)

lol i think it's funny that fdd and mogie are both "Mr. Ganja" LOLOLOLOL maybe there is something to the lesbian theory....


----------



## 420101 (May 21, 2007)

oh? lesbian? /me easrs perk right up


----------



## Beaner (May 21, 2007)

yeah im not a fan of them, but ya know, have enough exes turn dike on ya and you just stay away from them...good thing i don't have to worry about that with these boys and girls...to keep score fdd was completely right, sadly, 6 karma bars in 2-3 days, mostly from this thread, well 80 more points and im maxed out.  mogie is right they should change colors or something and keep going, 1500 karma points is too low to just stop...


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 22, 2007)

Beaner said:


> yeah im not a fan of them, but ya know, have enough exes turn dike on ya and you just stay away from them...good thing i don't have to worry about that with these boys and girls...to keep score fdd was completely right, sadly, 6 karma bars in 2-3 days, mostly from this thread, well 80 more points and im maxed out.  mogie is right they should change colors or something and keep going, 1500 karma points is too low to just stop...


If i were with that guy ^^^^ i would turn dyke on ya too lol


----------



## abudsmoker (May 22, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> If i were with that guy ^^^^ i would turn dyke on ya too lol


low low low blow... . Give me a high five ~


----------



## 7xstall (May 22, 2007)

it should go back to 0 when you max it out.

although i never used it, i liked the neg rep thing... only bad part was that weak-minded cowards used it to get back at you when their pathetic and worthless attempts at debate failed...

and beaner, you prob ran the women off with the whole jumping out of trees to kill stuff barehanded when you took them out on a date...






.


----------



## Beaner (May 22, 2007)

naaaaah girls just don't understand me, lol


----------



## hempie (May 23, 2007)

7xstall said:


> it should go back to 0 when you max it out.
> 
> although i never used it, i liked the neg rep thing... only bad part was that weak-minded cowards used it to get back at you when their pathetic and worthless attempts at debate failed...
> 
> ...


lol you must be referring to med


----------



## 7xstall (May 23, 2007)

Beaner said:


> naaaaah girls just don't understand me, lol


haha, that's always a possibility.




.


----------



## 7xstall (May 23, 2007)

hempie said:


> lol you must be referring to med



as far off base as med is sometimes i still don't think he'd stoop to negative reping when he could just offer one of his classics like "fuck you, dickhead".

lol


.


----------



## hempie (May 23, 2007)

7xstall said:


> as far off base as med is sometimes i still don't think he'd stoop to negative reping when he could just offer one of his classics like "fuck you, dickhead".
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


hahahahaha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Beaner (May 29, 2007)

gimme more karma bitches or im gonna fart in your moms cereal!!!!


----------



## NO GROW (May 30, 2007)

*LMAO.... WHAT THE FUCK....Were did that comw from.........LOL*


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 9, 2007)

Smirgen said:


> The Reputation bar on Rollitup quit having value after the threads people started, begging for others to bump them up for no other reason other than see how high they would go.
> 
> Kind of a Shame for the people on here who earned their rep in the past.


 
don't be bitter, just beg for some!


----------



## Beaner (Jun 9, 2007)

lol, yeah i seriously didn't start this thread to beg for karma, i was wondering why it was so easy to get, i do'nt feal like i have earned mine, and then there are kids who have 200 posts and 6 red bars, like what did they say that was so amazing it disearved all that? lol seriously though, those threads do undermine the whole concept of reputation awarded for knowledge, and should be deleted as soon as they are made/.just my opinion anyway.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 9, 2007)

i stated this long ago. i lost it when i saw this, it doesn't matter though rep or not beaner we still love you


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

but are you a "super stoner"? nee ner, nee ner.


----------



## Major_Nuggz (Jun 9, 2007)

Im a lesbian trapped in a mans body


----------



## Major_Nuggz (Jun 9, 2007)

Beaner said:


> gimme more karma bitches or im gonna fart in your moms cereal!!!!


Cornpops? Lmao


----------



## 420101 (Jun 9, 2007)

Krama dude!!!!!


----------



## DoobsDay (Jun 9, 2007)

^^^sounds like someone needs some rep lol


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> but are you a "super stoner"? nee ner, nee ner.


 
OMG i bow down to the super stoner! 


one day ..... one day...... maybe i can be a super stoner


a man can dream can't he!


----------



## Beaner (Jun 9, 2007)

i want some chow mein damnit!!!!and a miller light and a bowl of lui....


----------



## Major_Nuggz (Jun 9, 2007)

Thats called the mc make your ass itch dinner....Dam that looks nasty


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 10, 2007)

i must have gotten sick when i visited beaner.......


----------



## morp (Jun 10, 2007)

that chow mein looks like a particularly stodgy article


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 13, 2007)

OK so check it....I wanna rep some people, but it says I gotta spread some rep around before I can give them anymore. How many people do I have to rep before I can go back to these people?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 13, 2007)

i think 10


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 13, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> OK so check it....I wanna rep some people, but it says I gotta spread some rep around before I can give them anymore. How many people do I have to rep before I can go back to these people?


 
*Im with you E. Same over here. Im usually finding myself giving the same few people rep points. When I think they deserve some...most time I cant give it.*


----------

